# Christianity Explained curriculum



## daniel.vos (Apr 18, 2013)

Good morning:

Have any of you used Christianity Explained / home with your friends and acquaintances? I want to try to start some Christianity Explained one-on-one groups or small groups in my community (or perhaps even via phone/Skype with out-of-town acquaintances) starting in May and I'm looking for a "band of brothers" for mutual encouragement.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes, I have. It is very well done.


----------

